# 99 A6 Hard starting/ Flooding



## MolotovMan (Jul 7, 2006)

Hai Guise,
I've been searching and reading around about this and think it might be the EVAP Purge Valve, please correct me if I'm wrong. The Car has 130,000 Miles on it, and I just did a Tune up. I cleaned the MAF, New plugs & Wires, Air filter, Valvecover Gaskets, Oil Change, Waterpump, Vacuum spider hose etc. The Car runs Great after startup, but runs excessively rich on startup and occasionally floods out. If someone can lead me to a writeup or a Picture of where the EVAP purge valve is, and how to text it, I would greatly appreciate it. 
I'm a Rotary guy(we don't have those things) and have just started to do much needed maintenance to my Fiance's car. 
Thanks in advance!


_Modified by MolotovMan at 7:17 PM 1-2-2010_


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: 99 A6 Hard starting/ Flooding (MolotovMan)*

The purge valve is located on or near the air cleaner. It is a black round item that looks like a small black Fram fuel filter with an electrical connection. It is in the red circle in the picture








Cut the single use clamps off, remove the valve and try to blow through it. If you can, then it is bad.


----------



## MolotovMan (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: 99 A6 Hard starting/ Flooding (tryin2vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks Alot man. I'll be checking that out tomorrow!


----------



## MolotovMan (Jul 7, 2006)

Evap purge valve is good. but I've noticed the car takes forever to warm up. 
She's told me its a little faster in warmer weather but it takes about 30 minutes of driving to reach full operating temp. 
CEL jst came back on, I'm going to try to scan it tomorrow.
I'm going to search about the thermo sensor, But anythign I should know about it? Easy to change?
The car is still have the hard starts and runs very rich.


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (MolotovMan)*

how do you know the valve is good? you shouldnt be able to blow through it. also tis comatible with alot of other cars. i got mine off a mk3 jetta 2.0 20k ago.


----------



## MolotovMan (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (ragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ragtop* »_how do you know the valve is good? you shouldnt be able to blow through it. also tis comatible with alot of other cars. i got mine off a mk3 jetta 2.0 20k ago.

I took it off and blew into it. I couldn't blow through from either direction.
I'm gonna spray some starting fluid or carb cleaner aroudn the intake next time the car is down here to check for a vacuum leak.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (MolotovMan)*

The engine coolant temp sensor (rear of passenger cylinder head) is a common failure on these engines. If you have access to a Vag-COM then you may monitor the sensor values (Monitoring Blocks) for erroneous sensor values being provided to the ECU. A failure of this sensor may cause the symptoms you describe.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: 99 A6 Hard starting/ Flooding (MolotovMan)*

Did you really change the water pump without replacing the thermostat and timing belt?
The thermostat can be changed very easily when doing the water pump but is much harder to replace it with the timing belt installed. I always replace the thermostat when doing 2.8l V6 30v timing belts or water pumps.


----------



## MolotovMan (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: 99 A6 Hard starting/ Flooding (Peter Badore)*

Timing belt had previously been changed, and I'm almost %100 the T-Stat was done with the waterpump.
I'm going to try changing the Coolant Temperature sensor the next time I get the car. I think it's finally throwing a code for that.


----------

